# Fife Nights ad Freddy's



## AMD_Fanboy (17. November 2015)

Hallo also es werden ja sicherlich einige die Spielreihe Fife Nights ad Freddy's kennen und ich finde auch jeden Teil ganz geil doch ich finde es noch etwas schade das es kaum lauf bzw. todes Animationen in dem spiel giebt deshalb hab ich mir mal überlegt das spiel vllt selbständig nochmal nachzumachen bloß mit einer veränderten Grafik etc. ich habe mich von diesem Video/Kurtzfilm  auf die Idee bringen lassen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRuVTFqaE0M

weil ich finde das würde im spiel schon ganz geil aussehen meine fragen also

1. Kann man das überhaupt machen/schaffen alleine (Das normale spiel wird ja auch von 1 Person gemacht)?
2. Welche Engine würdet ihr mir Empfehlen (Cryengine,UDK,UE4)?
3. Darf man das spiel überhaupt selber nachmachen ?
4. Was währen die Vorraussetzungen um sowas zu schaffen ?

ich bedanke mich schon einmal im vorraus für eure Antworten 

PS. bitte nicht sone antworten wie: ach lass das du kriegst das eh nicht hin und so Danke


----------



## Arino (18. November 2015)

Klar, wenn du auch programmieren, Grafisch gestalten und nicht nur mit dem Map Editor spielen kannst.
Ein "Spiel" ist nicht einfach mal schnell daher gezaubert..
Welche Engine du nimmst ist irrelevant. Jeder so wie er mag. 
Das Spiel "nachmachen" oder klonen darfst du natürlich nicht. Nennt sich Copyright.
Dazu ist wohl noch gesagt dass man wohl auch mehr als nur eine Enige braucht. 
Wenn man Models erstellen möchte brauchst du auch noch ein Programm, im schlimmsten Fall Blender. 
Dann noch Gimp, weil gekaufte oder geklaute Texturen sind zu 99% böse und kakke  (man will ja seine eigene "Kunst" anbieten  )
Hab nun extra kostenlose Software genannt weil ich denke nicht dass für ein Hirngespinnst will man kaum tausende von Euros ausgeben 

Was ich dann noch empfehlen kann, schreiben und lesen lernen. Dein Text ist größtenteils zwar recht ansehnlich aber fife nights ad freddy´s? Bitte. Beim Programmieren kann schon ein Komma den Fehlerteufel für Stunden Arbeit machen.


----------



## AMD_Fanboy (18. Juli 2016)

ja ich hatte da nicht wirklich drauf geachtet wegen der Schrift ;D


----------

